# black diamond sand blasting grit



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

They'll be fine.

Lots of us use it with sensitive Cories, bottom dwellers, shrimp, various snails.


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

My cories and loaches roll around in the stuff and theyre fine. 
BDBS is by far my favorite substrate for price and color. I did cut my hand rinsing it once, but that isnt a concern if you are paying attention.


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

CheyLillymama22 said:


> My cories and loaches roll around in the stuff and theyre fine.
> BDBS is by far my favorite substrate for price and color. I did cut my hand rinsing it once, but that isnt a concern if you are paying attention.



See if can cut person would think it can wound fish or snails. Snail bellies seem softer than my hand.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Use the search function here on the forum. You'll find tons of us use it with sensitive Cories, snails, all kinds of critters.

The people who have issues with Cories on rough/sharp substrates usually encounter them because of poor water quality, not because of the substrate. From crushed lava rock to blasting grit to pool filter sand, it's all fine for them.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

I have cories and loaches in a black diamond grit tank and they love it. They sift it, dig it just seem to love to move it around. And they have had no issues with it ever


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

Update - snails/plecos have no issue with it, did not cut hands putting it in or planting it - however if it gets on the floor it will cut your foot if you step on it and feel like a piece of glass.


----------



## Porterfish (Sep 5, 2013)

My jurapari eats and filter sifts it...no problem.


----------

